# edit texture psx?



## HackSponge (Apr 19, 2010)

xD xD xD I know, I'm a bit stressful with this hack on video games .. but recently I downloaded a program to edit the textures of the games PS1-PS2 (what used to change DBZ Budokai 3) but after formatted, I can not find more: (I could you recommend a good program to change the texture of the games PS1 ?
thanks!


Spoiler



sorry.. google translate


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 19, 2010)

http://www.romhacking.net/utils/659/ perhaps?

http://wiki.xentax.com/index.php/GRAF:AFS_AFS says DBZ Budokai 3 uses the AFS format which is perhaps a better base for your search (the site there has a few tools along those lines).


----------



## HackSponge (Apr 20, 2010)

thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and for ps1? there something?
type for CTR


----------



## HackSponge (Apr 20, 2010)

or is there a program for
extract files from a PS1 game?

EDIT: ops.. sorry for the double post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :'(


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 21, 2010)

TIM files are common enough in PS1 and PS2 circles:
http://www.romhacking.net/?category=&P...itle=&desc= has some as does: http://www.zophar.net/utilities/psxutil.html

As for iso extraction the iso files are standard iso images unlike other systems that use a similar name- anything that can read those (7zip/winrar can even) and up can do it. Should you have a NRG or IMG or something more exotic (the PS1 was dial up era for me so I missed out on downloading games here but looking back it was the middle of the format wars) just use something like daemon tools or ultraiso.


----------

